# Remove interior door handles



## GTi 1.8T (Mar 15, 2000)

Hi guys,
My interior door handles have several scratches. A friend gave me some 3M Di-Noc material to wrap it. 
Anyone know how do I take those out? link?
Thanks!


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Some info here:

http://www.tt-forum.co.uk/forum/vie...&p=1312565&hilit=remove+door+handles#p1312565


----------



## GTi 1.8T (Mar 15, 2000)

wow... thanks! 
I didnt though it was that complicated... 

Well, I will give it a try this weekend


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Might be much easier to make a template from paper, tranfer shape to dinoc, wrap in place. Just a thought.


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

Trust me on this, it's a lot simpler to just take the door card off. I have some pictures at home on my PC from when I covered mine in plaid fabric. Just make sure that when you take the door card off you need to pull it straight up so you don't snap any tabs off. And also don't forget to unhook the door pull and speaker wires. Once it's off just unscrew the bolts holding the handle on and remove the window switches. If you have any questions I'm sure I can help. Just pm me.


----------



## GTi 1.8T (Mar 15, 2000)

jetta2.8 said:


> Trust me on this, it's a lot simpler to just take the door card off. I have some pictures at home on my PC from when I covered mine in plaid fabric. Just make sure that when you take the door card off you need to pull it straight up so you don't snap any tabs off. And also don't forget to unhook the door pull and speaker wires. Once it's off just unscrew the bolts holding the handle on and remove the window switches. If you have any questions I'm sure I can help. Just pm me.


Thanks! 
I will give it a try this weekend. Will post pics after


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

Did you get them off ok? Sorry I forgot to upload the pictures the other day. If you need them let me know and I'll post them.


----------



## GTi 1.8T (Mar 15, 2000)

I couldnt do this weekend, something came up, and needed the car. 
Pics would be nice


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

Start by turning the round thing, it twists right off. And unscrew the bolt.(don't know why I have a glove on haha)








Next pull the door card straight up. Tap it with the palm of your hand frum the underside if it sticks. DO NOT pull it out away from the door or you will break tabs! Unhook the speaker and window wires and door latch wire.
















Here is what the door innards look like








Hope that helped:thumbup:


----------



## GTi 1.8T (Mar 15, 2000)

I finally did it! 
Thanks a lot guys for the help!  
Here are some pics 

I have pics of the finished product, but dont know how to upload them


----------

